# Ya can guess



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2017)

Feelin mean so you only get this, pretty easy..

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 23, 2017)

That is ugly as hell!! Just bring that with you in October, I'll get rid of it for you. You're welcome, it's my community service to help the elderly! Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cabomhn (Aug 23, 2017)

That it amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2017)

What kind of meat is that?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wood128 (Aug 23, 2017)

Are those ant holes ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2017)

wood128 said:


> Are those ant holes ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No ant holes. Just eyes, lots of eyes...


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2017)

Other side, sweettttt

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2017)

Only marc @ripjack13 has a guess. ??? No it is not a sirlion.... sheesh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2017)

I r a gudd listinr....and reeder...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 23, 2017)

Black Ash Burl?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks Mike, can't wait for mail delivery!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Only marc @ripjack13 has a guess. ??? No it is not a sirlion.... sheesh




Looks more like ham! Not red enough to be sirloin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> Black Ash Burl?



Ah cannot trick the Man from the east coast- good guess.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Ah cannot trick the Man from the east coast- good guess.



I'm on the east coast tooooooooooo......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 23, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Ah cannot trick the Man from the east coast- good guess.


You have my address, right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 23, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm on the east coast tooooooooooo......



Conn. does not count!!!


----------



## SENC (Aug 23, 2017)

Tom Smart said:


> You have my address, right?


I do. I'll share some when I get it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 24, 2017)

Is it Locust burl by chance? The colors remind me of some honey locust that I turned last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 24, 2017)

Karl_TN said:


> Is it Locust burl by chance? The colors remind me of some honey locust that I turned last year.



black ash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 24, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Conn. does not count!!!



What!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chanser123 (Aug 24, 2017)

Ill be messaging you later :) I like me some ash burl. Is that dry?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wood128 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi Mike, I would also be interested in some of the black ash burl if you decide to do some cutting. Let me know .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 24, 2017)

I am cutting. , no it is not dry. But it is nice. @chanser123

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 24, 2017)

wood128 said:


> Hi Mike, I would also be interested in some of the black ash burl if you decide to do some cutting. Let me know .


Sizes? It is wet.


----------



## wood128 (Aug 24, 2017)

1 " min thickness ( up to 3 " thickness ) and any size that would fit the MFRB .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

